# Dakine Packs - Pro II or Heli Pro DLX



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a Heli Pro from this year and I love it. I put my water bladder in it and all my personal stuff for hiking the back country. Everything is adjustable on it and it is super versatile. You can put all your avalanche gear in it and there are even loops for clipping stuff to (using a d-ring). 


You will be happy with either choice, but the heli-pro has more pockets.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Besides interior volume, the sizing can effect how the pack rests against your back and the positioning of the loadbearing straps. Go with what they recommend.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got the Heli Pro II and like it a lot. The pockets for the avvy gear work nicely. Sorry, I don't have any experience of the DLX...

Good luck!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Heli Pro II is a sweet backpack I've got one that's about 5 years old except my dog ate the chest strap and the bladder hose. 

if you're looking for something that will handle longer hikes and/or overnights or camping go with the Poacher but this thing is no fun to wear while riding because it's a much bigger pack.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Besides interior volume, the sizing can effect how the pack rests against your back and the positioning of the loadbearing straps. Go with what they recommend.


that's the thing, I don't see any sizing information online other than 16L vs. 20L...it's not like they sell a S/M and a M/L for each volume. I only noticed the 5'7'' comment on the tag for the 16L DLX. I never noticed on other Dakine packs so I guess I'll have to go back to a store and hope to find something in stock so I can check the sizing. 

I can't imagine all 16L packs are for guys shorter than 5'7''. That's a pretty small dude to make a whole line of packs for.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> that's the thing, I don't see any sizing information online other than 16L vs. 20L...it's not like they sell a S/M and a M/L for each volume. I only noticed the 5'7'' comment on the tag for the 16L DLX. I never noticed on other Dakine packs so I guess I'll have to go back to a store and hope to find something in stock so I can check the sizing.
> 
> I can't imagine all 16L packs are for guys shorter than 5'7''. That's a pretty small dude to make a whole line of packs for.


OP - what did you decide on? I'm contemplating the same - Heli Pro DLX or Pro II. I've gone to about 10 different stores and none of them have either pack, so it's been hard to tell which is the right fit. 

Curious with what you went with...and how you like it.


----------

